# Trouble importing files into latest Sony Vegas



## jeffspam (Feb 27, 2001)

Hi folks,

I'm trying to import video into Sony Vegas Pro 11. 1080i streams show up just fine, but Vegas isn't recognizing the video stream in the 720p content I'm trying to edit (it only sees audio streams). I usually use kmttg (love it!) and auto encode, or pop the results into Handbrake, but this time I need to trim up the content. I know VideoRedo is the preferred app around here, but I'm already using Vegas (and hoping to keep it that way), and I don't want to have to throw down cash for something when Vegas, in theory, should blow it away (feature-wise). I figure I just need to remux the file to a more standards compliant PS or TS. Yet nothing I've come across so far can do it without transcoding it to a different codec. 

Is anyone aware of a free utility that could help, preferably which they have actual experience with? 

Thank you!


----------



## wiedmann (Oct 3, 2007)

Resurrecting an old thread, but since I didn't find any other good answers to this question, I thought I'd provide one.

I had the same issue with a recording from the NBC Sports Network and tried lots of different tools including pvastrumento and mencoder.

What finally did it for me was VLC. I remuxed using the convert/stream option to create a transport stream (MPEG-TS). I just set the video and audio to use the original media, so there was no re-encoding. Sony Vegas Pro 11 was able to import the resulting .ts file.


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

Thanks for this tip. I have had similar problems. Once with a 1080i file from the NBC affiliate and once with a 720p file from the PBS affiliate. The weird thing was that I also had previously used a 720p file from the PBS affiliate with no problem.

I had earlier gotten around the problem by converting the file using AVS 4 U. But that was a real pain and created a considerably larger file.

I was using Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinum 10.0.


----------



## wiedmann (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately it looks like this is still not a consistent solution. With 3 files processed, I'm one for three. Of the unsuccessful attempts one only imports partially (even after remuxing twice, which improved it) and the other crashes Sony Vegas. It appears like reencoding is going to be necessary much of the time for Sony Vegas to be able to handle Tivo-originated.


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

Yes, I am still having problems. I tried the VLC stream option and ended up with a .ps file and not a .ts file. Not sure what I did wrong. It did not import into Vegas.

I may take another look at it later or if someone can give me specific instructions about how to operate VLC to achieve the desired .ts file, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Just for grins, why not download a VideoReDo trial and see if it solves your problems?

Then you can continue to look for free solutions, but at least you can always have a fallback of paying either $50 or $96 (depending on version) and moving on with your life.


----------



## wiedmann (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure VideoRedo could solve the problem. However, I already have Vegas for editing my home videos. It just seems like there should be a way to get it to work on Tivo videos.

I don't edit Tivo videos often, so it's hard for me to justify paying $96 for a tool that's largely redundant to what I already have. Most of the time Vegas works just fine for my needs.


----------



## wiedmann (Oct 3, 2007)

For those who get here by googling to try to edit Tivo files in Vegas Pro, the solution that finally seems to work for me is using kmttg v0p8t to fix the stream (using projectx).

I'm not really sure why I didn't try this earlier. I guess my search terms didn't match up with the QS fix terminology used in the kmttg documentation/discussions.

In any case, after checking QS in kmttg and processing the file, I'm able to load it into Vegas Pro with both audio and video.

Edit: I've attached a script that allows Vegas Pro to import the cut-points from the edl file generated by comskip so you can leverage the ad detection in kmttg. Just copy the file into your Program Files\Sony\Vegas Pro 11.0\Script Menu folder and remove the .txt extension (it should be a .cs file). Run the script and it will split your timeline at commercial start and end points so you can easily check and remove the commercials.


----------



## duftopia (Dec 14, 2011)

I am still having issues with TIVO to .MPG conversions loading into Vegas, as well as many other formats.

Could someone inform SONY that a fix should be made, I am uncertain after the DSD decoder gets through with the TiVo file how Kttmg can be used to fix the lost audio, cannot load errors, lost Speech but retained music, or just crashes that suggest you download the update for vegas pro 11.

Its been a 2+ year frustration that remains unaddressed by the Vegas people!

Duf


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

Duf, what model TiVo? Open the converted .mpg file in MediaInfo and post the Text view results here. Seeing the file details should help give you direction.


----------



## duftopia (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry for the delay - But I am just so Pis^#d off that SOny TiVo to SONY computer using SONY DVDs on SONY vegas does not work, after all that "Join the SONY Family" Bul^@%# SONY has issues with SONY!

I am still in argument with the vegas people who have obviously abandoned addressing the issue completely so any help is appreciated!

Here is ONE of the many media info txt files of a TIVO recording that simply will not load in vegas w/o issues.

Thank You
Duf


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Why does it not have audio?


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

Duf, I saw your posts on the kmttg thread, is that what you're using to convert? I don't use it but what settings?

What version of Vegas? Have you considered posting your issue on the SCS forum?

http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/forums/showtopics.asp?forumid=4


----------



## thorpemark (Apr 8, 2002)

old issue but just happened to me.. wanted to share my work-around

As someone above mentioned, a TS file from KMTTG went into Vegas Pro 13 (downloaded from the new owner, Magix) fairly well.. and that WEIDMANN script to mark the commercials worked perfectly. But after removing the commercials my render stopped at 4%.. repeatedly. I was stumped. 

So I went back to KMTTG and allowed it to remove the commercials. Now my main problem was that the recording was too long. I was worried about a game running long before this show so I had added time to it and now I wanted to remove the extra time.

The KMTTG encoding profile setting that imported nicely to VegasPro was ff_mobile_720 (it was a 720P source). I clipped the end off the video and then rendered it using the CUDA setting (NVIDA 1070).. it was pretty fast even with a 5th generation i7.


----------

